# Bolo de caneca



## AndreaDurante

Como se diz bolo de caneca em Espanhol?


----------



## jazyk

Na internet encontram-se ocorrências de pastel/torta en/de taza. A aparência é a mesma, mas se os ingredientes também o são não saberia dizer.


----------



## olivinha

Também: bizcocho en taza ou  bizcocho a la taza.


----------



## jazyk

Lembrando que termos como pastel, torta e bizcocho (entre outros) podem ser interpretados de diferentes maneiras consoante o país/região:
bizcocho torta pastel site:wordreference.com - Google Search


----------



## AndreaDurante

Pois é né?!
Que difícil gente
Mas muito obrigada.
Acho que vou de TORTA EN TAZA


----------



## gato radioso

Nem sequer sabia eu que isso existisse, não deve ser frequente por cá acho eu.
Que eu saiba, não há um nome consolidado ou de uso comum para isto.
Sendo assim, é melhor uma tradução literal: bizcocho en taza.


----------



## Cainejo

Também não ouvi nem vi essa cousa, mas o "bizcocho de taza" que o Gato diz tem o mesmo resultado na procura de imagens do Google do que o "bolo de caneca". Ja "torta" costuma ser uma coisa plana, chata, acho que não acomoda.


----------



## jazyk

Pelo menos na Venezuela "acomoda": ▷ Torta de taza en microondas【sencilla y rápida】 » Receta Venezolana

Por isso falei das diferenças regionais anteriormente.


----------



## gato radioso

Cainejo said:


> Também não ouvi nem vi essa cousa, mas o "bizcocho de taza" que o Gato diz tem o mesmo resultado na procura de imagens do Google do que o "bolo de caneca". Ja "torta" costuma ser uma coisa plana, chata, acho que não acomoda.


Sim, mas pode bem ser que uma _torta_ em Brasil não seja o mesmo do que em Portugal.

De facto, é diferente em Espanha respeito dos países americanos. Aquí, uma_ torta_, como bem dizes, é só um bolo circular, plano, seco e não esponjoso, mas acho que na América chamam_ torta_ ao que nós diríamos que é uma _tarta_: um bolo grande, recheio ou coberto de creme, fofo e esponjoso, como nos que há nas festas de anos, por exemplo.


----------



## jazyk

gato radioso said:


> Sim, mas pode bem ser que uma _torta_ em Brasil não seja o mesmo do que em Portugal.


A pessoa que fez a pergunta, brasileira, quer traduzir bolo de caneca de português para espanhol. Não entendo o que torta (em português) tenha a ver e se uma torta no Brasil e em Portugal se refere à mesma coisa.


----------



## gato radioso

jazyk said:


> A pessoa que fez a pergunta, brasileira, quer traduzir bolo de caneca de português para espanhol. Não entendo o que torta (em português) tenha a ver e se uma torta no Brasil e em Portugal se refere à mesma coisa.


Ok, tens razão, era um comentário ao posts de Cainejo e Jazyk comecei a sair-me da questão....


----------



## Cainejo

jazyk said:


> Por isso falei das diferenças regionais anteriormente.





gato radioso said:


> De facto, é diferente em Espanha respeito dos países americanos.


Sim, toda a razão, não lembrei desse uso americano do término.


----------



## olivinha

gato radioso said:


> Nem sequer sabia eu que isso existisse, não deve ser frequente por cá acho eu.
> Que eu saiba, não há um nome consolidado ou de uso comum para isto.
> Sendo assim, é melhor uma tradução literal: bizcocho en taza.


Cada vez más popular por aquí, conocido como bizcocho en/a la taza o bizcocho en microondas, si la página de Gallina Blanca ya tiene su propia receta. 
(De acuerdo que en España no se traduciría ni como tarta ni como torta.)


----------

